# Repticon Charleston July 30 & 31



## Repticon (Jul 15, 2011)

Repticon made its Carolina debut in 2004 with Repticon Charleston. Since 2006, Repticon has focused its SC efforts on the flag-ship South Carolina show at the Jamil Temple in Columbia. This year, Repticon is pleased to announce its return to Charleston at a state-of the art venue, the Charleston Area Convention Center in North Charleston. Be sure to join us for what promises to be a fantastic new venomous-included show experience as Repticon returns to the Low Country with Repticon Charleston!

Show Hours:
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm
Admission:
One Day Admission:
Adults - $10.00
Children (5-12) - $5.00,
Four and under FREE! 
Two Day VIP Ticket
Adults - $12.00 (online), $15 (at door)
Children - $5.00
Four and under FREE



















More Info @Repticon Charleston Main Page​


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Anyone going to this???


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm going to try to get there. Haha


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

It is so close, I wish I could. I believe dflorian and palmettodarts will be there. Should be some great frogs available. Chris, are you going to vendor there as well?


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

eazyezcape said:


> It is so close, I wish I could. I believe dflorian and palmettodarts will be there. Should be some great frogs available. Chris, are you going to vendor there as well?


Thinking about it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

If I can get off of work I will try to get up there. Can't confirm at the moment.


----------



## palmettodarts (Feb 10, 2010)

We won't be able to vend both days this time but will be there as guests.
Also posted some available frogs in the classifieds. Let us know and we can meet up. 
See you all there!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Won't be there I'll be out of the country now...have fun though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palmettodarts (Feb 10, 2010)

Decided to make the show!!!
Be there all weekend.


----------



## palmettodarts (Feb 10, 2010)

Hopefully Repticon will have another show in Charleston. For the most part it was a pretty good show turn out. Sunday was much better than Saturday. 
Did not see many Dendroboard members. We were the only Dart venders  I know we wont be so lucky next time
Thanks to everyone that made the trip. 
Our Website is up and running. Still updating everyday though.
Check it out and let us know what you think. 
palmettodarts.com


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

Shhh. Don't tell me. I am still sad I was unable to come down for it. You guys coming up to Columbia in November?


----------



## palmettodarts (Feb 10, 2010)

Thinking about it... Not for sure at this point. We will attend as guests if anything though.


----------

